# Attaching Kato track and coupler questions



## JamesNJ (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello all!

I’m just getting into N gauge railroading, mainly to introduce by small children to the fun of model railroading. I selected N due mainly to space considerations, and after some reading around various forums chose to use Kato unitrack.

I have 2 basic questions I need some help with.

First, I need to know the best way to semi-permanently mount this unitrack to a substrate of some kind. I got my first batch of track and (looking at it) realize there doesn’t seem to be an easy way to affix it to a surface. I originally planned to use a 6’x3’ section of plywood, however I could overlay this with foam if needed. I would like to affix this strong enough so that I can move the board around, store it on its side, under bed, etc. At some time I would like to remove and reconfigure the track without destroying it. I suppose I could drill small holes in the track and use tacks to keep them down … but looking to see if any better methods exist.

Second, I’m considering to use micro-trains couplers as these seem to be a favorite choice of N scalers but am confused by the options on their web site vs. all the various forums and videos I’ve consulted. Looks like they presently have 2 lines of couplers called ‘true-scale’ and ‘magne-matic’ but unsure which is better/more popular. Looks like maybe magne-matic is what I’ve seen, but maybe both are compatible with one another and true-scale would be the newer/better choice? I’m looking to buy a small supply and have them on-hand to convert to ad needed.

Anyway thanks in advance for any advice you might have.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Welcome*

Welcome to our little slice of the "right-of-way" I use 3M 3/4-inch wide double-sided foam tape to stick Bachmann EZ-track to plywood at the joints in the track sections. Any home center should have it, and you can loosen it by sliding the head of a flat-head screwdriver between the track and the board.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track mounting and couplers*



JamesNJ said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I’m just getting into N gauge railroading, mainly to introduce by small children to the fun of model railroading. I selected N due mainly to space considerations, and after some reading around various forums chose to use Kato unitrack.
> 
> ...


James;

GNfan's suggestion of using 3M double-sided tape is a good one. One caution though. 3M makes several types of double-sided tape. All are sticky on both sides of course, but some are a lot stickier than others. The plain, white tape with a white and green crosshatched liner would be good. I think this is the type GNfan was recommending.
Another type that will do what you want is the tape strips used with 3M's "Command Hooks". This would only make sense if you can buy the tape strips separately. You don't need the hooks, and there is no reason to pay for them. I think 3M does offer replacement strips separately. The advantage of these strips is that they have a built-in release tab. Pulling on the tab removes the tape strip from even a painted wall without damage to the paint or plaster.
DO NOT USE 3M "Mounting tape". This gray tape has a red liner and super aggressive strong, adhesive. I use this in mounting the ties for my scratch-built turnouts PERMANENTLY to the wood roadbed. This stuff is extremely hard to remove!

An alternative to tape would be latex caulk. A dab under each track joint would hold the track down until you remove it with a putty knife. This may be much cheaper than any of the tapes.

As for the couplers; magne-matic is Micro Trains name for their normal couplers. This is what I would use.
The "true-scale ones are just a bit smaller to be closer to N-scale than the larger "Magne-matics." I don't see any advantage to using these for what you have in mind. I also think you will find them more expensive. 

Sounds like a good project. Good luck!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Clarification*

traction fan is correct - the kind I use has a green and white paper backing. I think it's supposed to be a tartan - they also make "Scotch" tape. The backing stays on one side as you unroll it. I cut off strips a little wider than the roadbed attached to the track, stick the tape to the track sections at the joints, trim the tape to the edge of the roadbed, and then take the paper backing off the other side to expose the adhesive.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

You can also use caulk or silicone as you can still lift it up and it comes of the ballast easy and holds very nice. Lay out your track the design you want and draw the outline around the roadbed and remove the track and apply the adhesive and lay the track back down and let it dry. And using foam board is ideal as you can carve terrain into it for rivers, creeks ditches and such and paint and you have dimension and it silences it a it also. But use the pink or blue, don't use the beaded kind as you can't get the texture as good without all the little balls flyin around. You just even it out with a putty knife and there you have it. And magna matics are the common couplers as well as unimates from atlas and Henry and Bachmann ez mates. The true scale ones are the new couplers from microtrain and more to scale than magna matics.


----------



## JamesNJ (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice, I appreciate it.

I got 2 rolls of the scotch tape to play with, but I do like the idea for caulk .... I have a bunch of caulk left over from various kitchen and bathroom projects that I could use up.

I have most of my track parts now and looking forward to getting our first locomotive!


----------

